# KIK



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I want to talk to someone. 


kik: laronprofit


----------



## jcmp7754 (Jan 4, 2013)

elektrikbuz


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

My new one is 2quietguy.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

beautyofdullahan

（＾＿＾）☆


----------



## CeresZal (Jan 26, 2013)

cereszal

=^.^=


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

rileyandersonxo


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

I got kik as welll


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ericko332
just mention sa xD


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

Sure my door is always open as they say. I like talking to people.

kik: ryude


----------



## Creepy Little Clown (Jun 15, 2013)

crossy5150


----------



## Breadstick (Nov 9, 2013)

Maunomunnor


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

hiswaywardgirl


----------



## DJKav (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine is cpaae11


----------



## grummessi (Sep 23, 2013)

grummessi , some1 give me an add coz iv no idea if ive done it right lol  ay1 can add me


----------



## OUT CAST (Oct 22, 2012)

KIK me ! im danielkelly305


----------



## Arstylinson (Apr 10, 2013)

mine is ohfairydust


----------



## pre (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm late to the party. 24 years old here in the states,
My kik is bkscrub. Anyone of any gender, race, etc can add me. Look forward to hearing from one of you


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine's imjustsuper


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

Gillies94 need some to chat too ASAP!!


----------



## caveofmystery (Nov 1, 2013)

mine is ozonne7, write if you want ;p


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

allboyband


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

My kik is: Tibble_
Feel free to add me


----------



## merebear (Jan 5, 2014)

shmerey


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

konqz :boogie


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Casualboi


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

Add me on kik fcmallari02 I need some friends to talk too. I'm a good person


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Hey, feel free to message me ... nunciesweetie


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Geeo (Feb 21, 2012)

gamzito, let's keep in touch


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

mastyle25....get at me.


----------



## DesmonEdge (Jan 29, 2014)

mine is zrolimit20
Looking to help ppl out or hopefully find someone to help in case i ever need someone to confide in. thanks


----------



## EverythingWBA (Jan 27, 2014)

I want to talk to someone and I love random kiks. my users: ardnaedD
kik me anytime :yes


----------



## Upsetcat (Sep 17, 2013)

hi all my Kik name is Upsetcat talk to meh ploz


----------

